# Silly Pic



## Arcopitcairn (Aug 10, 2015)

Here's the finished picture of Adam Ant vs. Jason. Since it's the only one in existence, it's the best one in existence 

I want to draw silly things that make me happy. So...yeah. Yay!

It's also a t-shirt on Redbubble 




A shirt that no one will ever buy


----------



## Thaumiel (Aug 10, 2015)

The blueback hussar would win, without a doubt.


----------



## escorial (Aug 13, 2015)

cool


----------



## Abby (Sep 14, 2015)

Awesome!


----------

